# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  مساعده من اهل الخبرة في بوكس الجيتاج

## صوفا

السلام عليكم يا عمالقه السوفت محتاج مساعدتكم ضروري في بوكس جيتاج 
اشتريته قبل يومين وعرفته على الكومبيوتر ولكن عند عند التمصيب فتح نافذه
لاختيار واخترت ملف التحديث وسكت البوكس حتى الانارة لاتعمل بالبوكس
ولكن عند ربطه بالكمبيوتر يعطي صوت الربط ولا تعمل مصابيح البوكس
افيدوني الله يحفظم تحياتي للجميع

----------


## sab_bane

السلام 
استعمل z3x shell  لعمل ابديت للبوكس

----------


## صوفا

ممنون اخويا تم الحل حسب قولك ببرنامج z3x تحياتي الك

----------

